# Help with ceramic heat emitter lamp



## subtleone (Oct 11, 2012)

hey all, am in the process of building my first enclosure for my familys future snake. Am using plans i found thru the forum here, going to be roughly 1200x600x550, made out of black melamine 16mm thick. have been searching to find the asnwer to my question but cant find an exact answer so be much appreciated if someone could help. 

Just wondering what wattage ceramic heat emitter lamp i should buy for the hot end so i can maintain around 34 deg. Am thinking i should maybe grab a 100w and a 150w and test em out but if anyone has previous exp and can save me a cuple $$ be appreciated.

cheers


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Oct 11, 2012)

What sort of snake are you thinking of getting? I ask, because I would reccommend using a 20w or 30w heatmat and thermostat, rather than a 100w or 150w emitter..... the price of electricity these days. What is your local temperatures? Where are you, which state?

Welcome to APS


----------



## subtleone (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey captainratbag, thanks for getting back to me so quick.

Was orignally thinking about a stimson but now thinking bout something a lil bit bigger. I am in kalgoorlie, WA. Does get pretty hot here but we have aircon on all time through summer so never hot inside and in winter gets pretty cold at nights.

I have bought a digital thermostat. Is it ok to use a heat pad in a wooden enclosure?


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Oct 11, 2012)

I do, I have the heatmat on top of a piece of glass in mellomine enclosures, works well. What snakes have you got to choose from, to you keep in WA? From what I hear choice is a bit limited?


----------



## subtleone (Oct 11, 2012)

Ah why didnt i think of the glass haha. too easy. Originally wanted a stimson becasue i read alot that they are a good first snake due to size etc and we happen to have a couple in our pet shop here for sale a few months back. But after reserachin over the last few months have started to really like the black headed python, and also the woma. 

Just tryna get enclosure done at the mo and do as much research as i can and probly make a desicion round xmas time..its def one of those things i dont wanna rush into.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Oct 11, 2012)

All nice choices.... I think you better get one of each


----------



## subtleone (Oct 11, 2012)

haha exactly what i was thinking! cheers for ya help, appreciated.


----------



## Jimmy_james (Oct 11, 2012)

you could always try heat cord through coreflute it works pretty good. 
heres the link for it.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/diy-heat-mat-171008/
also in w.a you need to have a cat 3 lisence for atleast a year before you can get a bhp or a woma. cat 3 pythons are stimis and south west carpets.


----------



## subtleone (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh ok, didnt know ya had to wait a year, good 2 no. Hav got cat 3, looks like stimi it is. Thanks.


----------



## Bananapeel (Oct 28, 2012)

Mmm. stimmies are great snakes though so you definitely won't be disappointed! (obviously) and if you want another snake after a year, you could just put a WA woma (as they are a nice small locale) in the 120 enclosure and move the stimi into a 90 or 100 coz that'll do a stimi perfectly too. unless you want to keep him in the 120.

Good choice either way!

good luck!!!


----------



## Snowman (Oct 29, 2012)

subtleone said:


> Hey captainratbag, thanks for getting back to me so quick.
> 
> Was orignally thinking about a stimson but now thinking bout something a lil bit bigger. I am in kalgoorlie, WA. Does get pretty hot here but we have aircon on all time through summer so never hot inside and in winter gets pretty cold at nights.
> 
> I have bought a digital thermostat. Is it ok to use a heat pad in a wooden enclosure?



You have two choices of pythons.. and that is it! A stimi or a south western carpet python. After a year of keeping one of those you can get a BHP and Woma. But only after a year from the time you purchase your first animal. There is a guy in Kal who has Carpet eggs at present. I'm sure he can help you out with an animal.


----------

